# Authorized and unauthorized dealers



## mw (Nov 23, 2012)

I am seeing big discount, i.e. 5d3 or 1dx, from the unauthorized dealers (sold on Ebay) vs. the authorized dealers (B&H, Adorama, etc.)

What are the differences or consequences if I was to buy from the unauthorized as oppose to the authorized dealers?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2012)

Basically, Canon does not have to honor the warranty if something goes wrong. They might anyway, but they might not. There's also the obvious risk of a shady deal...yes, fleeBay offers buyer protection, but you'd have to jump through some hoops, most likely.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 23, 2012)

No USA warranty service if purchased grey market or through an un-authorized dealer. If something breaks because of bad manufacturing, It will not be repaired for free. You have to pay.

I buy off Evil bay because my Insurance covers this anyway and I have no issues with that.

Good stuff. 8)


----------



## Botts (Nov 23, 2012)

What type of insurance do you have?

Is it homeowner's insurance, or specific photo gear insurance?


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 23, 2012)

Botts said:


> What type of insurance do you have?
> 
> Is it homeowner's insurance, or specific photo gear insurance?



Hill & Usher.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 23, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> No USA warranty service if purchased grey market or through an un-authorized dealer. If something breaks because of bad manufacturing, It will not be repaired for free. You have to pay.
> 
> I buy off Evil bay because my Insurance covers this anyway and I have no issues with that.
> 
> Good stuff. 8)



Insurance is not a warrantee. I sell insurance for a living and I have yet to see a carrier who will cover a manufacturing defect. Unless you have something uber-special (and likely really expensive) I highly doubt you have the coverage you think you have. I'd suggest you read your policy again, specifically under covered perils (or covered causes of loss), my guess is you have coverage for theft, loss, maybe some coverage for property in transit, but not much else. 

That being said if you can confirm it does let me know who is placing it for you as I'd love to get in with this outfit.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 23, 2012)

robbymack said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > No USA warranty service if purchased grey market or through an un-authorized dealer. If something breaks because of bad manufacturing, It will not be repaired for free. You have to pay.
> ...



My flash head on my 7D was defective from the factory, It wouldn't pop-up any more. 

It was no longer covered because it was a Re-furbished body and canon wouldn't fix it under warranty services. They took it in and I paid my deductible to hill & usher. They took care of the rest and I got my camera back just fine.

I didn't have any fuss, but good service from them.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 23, 2012)

You will not get 1yr Canon warranty. Canon will ask for original receipt from authorized dealer(s) *ONLY*


----------



## pwp (Nov 23, 2012)

A valid reason many professionals choose an authorised dealer is so as to qualify for CPS registration. Over many years and plenty of high priced purchases that could easily have been bought cheaper from gray market resellers, I don't regret for a moment buying from auhorised sources. Not only is there the CPS benifit which is a gold plated service in the city I live in, there is a very real value in the relationship built over time with ethical, knowledgable, professional sales people. 

So while I may buy lower priced accessories from gray sellers, the big ticket bodies and lenses are always from the Canon authorised reseller.

-PW


----------



## bycostello (Nov 24, 2012)

the guarantee....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2012)

So far, Canon USA has always covered these models that come with a USA warranty card. Just send in the card to establish the date of purchase. If asked for a invoice, it was a Christmas gift, which is why you registered it.
If its a gray market unit, you might have a issue, but I doubt it.
With Canon tightening up things via their MAP program, they might stop fixing gray market from unauthorized sellers, but I don't expect them to stop fixing units with a USA warranty card.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 24, 2012)

One other thing is that a body bought grey in Hong Kong has only two language options - English or Chinese. The options cannot be extended by firmware updates.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Dec 9, 2012)

New from Canon Price Watch:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00047/Canon-EF-24-105mm-f4L-IS-USM-price.html

The results of our warranty poll! We received 27 responses covering all three Canon US repair centers.
US Model Cameras and Lenses bought from unauthorized dealers are eligible for warranty repair service. We had no reported incidents of US items from unauthorized dealers being rejected for service.

Please note that this is just our data and observations, and the official policy of Canon Inc. may be subject to change, but for now we believe that US model items are eligible for warranty service, regardless of dealer status. We have changed the marking on these dealers as "Canon USA Warranty" in our listings.


----------



## weekendshooter (Dec 9, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> You will not get 1yr Canon warranty. Canon will ask for original receipt from authorized dealer(s) *ONLY*



hahaha sounds like someone is butthurt after paying $3500 for a 5d3. As the poster above me has said, it makes no difference where you buy from, purchase away! If there had been a 5D3 for $2500 9 months ago then I probably wouldn't have gone Nikon.


----------

